# Ubuntu Werbefrei machen



## Abductee (12. Juli 2013)

Was muss alles getan werden um unter Ubuntu 13.04 die Werbung zu entfernen?

Das Amazon-Zeugs kann man unter dem Softwarecenter deinstallieren, kein Problem.
Aber die Kaufvorschläge in der Dash-Suche bringen mich zum verzweifeln.

Unter Privatsphäre ist alles ausgeschaltet.
Das "sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping" nützt nichts. (es wird aber etwas deinstalliert)

Im Softwarecenter hab ich dazu auch keine Option gefunden.
Erst mit dem Unity-Tweak-Tool waren die Vorschläge weg.

Aber geht das nicht auch ohne extra Software?


----------



## n0x1893 (12. Juli 2013)

Hohl dir die Server Variante. Lad dann per aptidue Gnome oder eine anderen Desktop deiner Wahl. Alternativ verwende Debian


----------



## Abductee (12. Juli 2013)

Meine jetzige Alternative ist Mint und das läuft eigentlich super.
Wollte nur mal wieder über den Tellerrand schaun was es sonst so gibt.


----------



## Wakarahen (13. Juli 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Was muss alles getan werden um unter Ubuntu 13.04 die Werbung zu entfernen?
> 
> Das Amazon-Zeugs kann man unter dem Softwarecenter deinstallieren, kein Problem.
> Aber die Kaufvorschläge in der Dash-Suche bringen mich zum verzweifeln.
> ...


 
Auf Ask Ubuntu habe ich folgenden Befehl für das Terminal gefunden:

```
gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.ApplicationsLens display-available-apps false
```
Das wird aber wohl dasselbe machen wie das Tweak-Tool; allerdings sollte gsettings nicht nachinstalliert werden müssen.


----------



## Abductee (13. Juli 2013)

Danke, so wie ich das sehe wird damit nur der Filter geändert was alles angezeigt werden soll.
Entfernt wird dabei aber nichts.

Na dann werd ich wieder bei Mint bleiben, Ubuntu hat mich bei ein paar anderen Sachen auch noch gefrustet.


----------



## Wakarahen (13. Juli 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Danke, so wie ich das sehe wird damit nur der Filter geändert was alles angezeigt werden soll.
> Entfernt wird dabei aber nichts.
> 
> Na dann werd ich wieder bei Mint bleiben, Ubuntu hat mich bei ein paar anderen Sachen auch noch gefrustet.


 
Nimm doch Gentoo.


----------



## The1nsider (2. September 2013)

Mint war bei mir auch das erste und einzige Linux (Distri) mit dem ich mich näher beschäftigt habe.


----------



## Bertux (3. September 2013)

Gentoo zu nutzen war ja hoffentlich ein scherz^^ ...ist eine schöne Sache doch man braucht schon einiges an Erfahrung gepaart mit Google-Abenden um es stabil zum laufen zu bekommen. Bekommt man es aber schön hin kompiliert, gibts wohl wenig effizienteres.

Mint war auch bei mir das erste, mit dem ich richtig warm geworden bin.


----------

